# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  MerleFest 2009 pictures to share

## Hal Jeanes

Please post your 2009 MerleFest pictures.  Here are some of mine.

----------


## JEStanek

Hal, thanks! And, those are some great shots.

Jamie

----------


## stratman62

Wed. night jam.

----------


## Phil Goodson

Here are a couple of my French friends jamming some gypsy jazz.
They are fantastic players!

----------


## reverhar

Here is a link to flickr that has some nice pictures of Merlefest.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/wdsmile...7617358433311/

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

How about a couple from New Orleans Jazz and Heritage Festival?  The fiddler in the second photo is Matt Doucet, son of Michael Doucet of Beau Soleil.

----------


## jim_n_virginia

Man all my favorite pickers and singers are sure looking mighty old ..... I suppose I am too!  :Frown:

----------


## TerryBurnsKing

Some of ours...

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...0&l=1c74517357

----------


## Hal Jeanes

Jamie, thanks for your kind words about my pictures.  Here are some others.

----------


## Hal Jeanes

And a few more.

----------


## Jim Roberts

Where does Doc get those snazzy shirts?  Great pics and thanks for sharing.

----------


## earthsave

Good to see George Shuffler is still kickin and pickin.

----------


## jaco

Saw Doc's set at Jazzfest. 86 years old and had a packed house on their feet goin nuts. Amazing.

----------

